# Which is the better meat pig?



## ajharris (Jan 26, 2006)

I have the chance to buy some pigs. They have Hampshires, Chester Whites and Blue Butts. Which one grows the fastest and makes the better meat hog? :shrug: 

Thanks
Amanda


----------



## tyusclan (Jan 1, 2005)

It depends on what you're going to do with them. If you're getting a couple of pigs to raise and butcher, get the Blue Butts. 

If you want to get breeding stock to raise your own, I would suggest getting a Hampshire gilt or two and a Chester boar.


----------



## ajharris (Jan 26, 2006)

I am wanting them to butcher. I can get them for 20 bucks apiece. This man always has pigs in the paper for sale, so I figure it will be cheaper to get 2 or 3 for the freezer every year instead of raising them. What do yall think?


----------



## tyusclan (Jan 1, 2005)

If he's going to be a consistent source for pigs, it's definitely cheaper to buy 2 or 3 and butcher them than to keep breeding stock.


----------



## agmantoo (May 23, 2003)

I would get 2 female blue butts. Pick out 2 with the hour glass shape.


----------



## ajharris (Jan 26, 2006)

agmantoo said:


> I would get 2 female blue butts. Pick out 2 with the hour glass shape.



Why the hour glass shape? I am completely new to this.


----------



## LittleRedHen (Apr 26, 2006)

Probably indicates a really big butt (genetics to grow) and hence good ham  The butt end is where you get a lot of your roasts from. You don't want a tiny butt, you want a HUGGGGGGGE butt 

I had Duroc, YOrkshire and Hampsire. My Yorkshire had twice the butt the duroc did... more meat all over too despite the same age and same feeding


----------



## Spinner (Jul 19, 2003)

ajharris said:


> I have the chance to buy some pigs. They have Hampshires, Chester Whites and Blue Butts. Which one grows the fastest and makes the better meat hog? :shrug:
> 
> Thanks
> Amanda


One way to tell a good meat hog from a lard type hog is to look at them from the rear. A good meat hog will have wider hams. A lard type will have a skinnier butt. My grandfather raised hogs many years ago. Back then he said the best tasting meat hog was black with a white strip over it's shoulders. I don't know if that still holds true today, but I've butchered a white and was not happy with it. My next hog will be black with white shoulders.


----------



## LittleRedHen (Apr 26, 2006)

I should have specifed before, my hampshire didn't live to be butchered at full size. He was my runt and died young. Between the Yorkshire and the Duruc- The Yorkshire was superior. Now I have an orange one with a white belt so I can comment on those around December


----------



## ajharris (Jan 26, 2006)

Chicken Little, I thought that your runt that died was a duroc. Maybe you have confused me agian. 

Spinner, I plan on picking up the pigs when I come to get the little billy.


----------



## LittleRedHen (Apr 26, 2006)

No, the little male was the hampshire (if I got breeds figured out) He was the black one with the white belt. The Duroc was one of my females (orange colored) and she was about 25 lbs smaller than the Yorkshire X female I had. 

Comparing the meat, the yorkshires rump was much bigger while the Duroc was more lean. The Duroc had more fat on her too. But I don't know if that was related to the breed or jsut related to her being more laid back and lazy  I could always show ya pictures of her hanging so you can see the comparision of the two breeds LOL.. I am pretty sure I have pictures of all three actually.. even the little one but the little one I would have to scan the pics as we took them with the regular camera


----------



## savinggrace (Oct 27, 2005)

I would also go for the blue butts. Last year's pigs were duroc/hamp crosses; the female was a 'blue butt'. The male grew long and lean. The female was shorter but wider. Great hams!


----------

